# Snow storm pics/video



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Anyone care to share their storm pics and/or videos? Since they aren't Hav-related, I thought I'd post in here. I just HAD to share........ Vicki, you SURE you want some snow???

This was in front of our house on March 8th, around 5:30 p.m. The winds got much worse during the whole evening and we got ice pellets for a long while after these pics were taken. Let's just say it was a doozy!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's a clip taken at the same time...... I had just walked home from work, at the store a block away, and so my mascara was a little on the runny side. lol I figured it was quicker and safer to walk to work than drive! I was blind on half my walk though..... so much white!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe just give me enough to do a side yard! Dora used to love running in the snow after a fresh fall. Belle is more like me and would just pee on the steps (sometimes the door mat if it was wet snow!) and run back in the house!!!

Marj- totally agree it is better to walk but boy oh boy do I not miss thinking about what you had to do!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm with ya Marj!

I HATE WINTER!!!:yield:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Marj I love the end of that video when you were talking to us, it was so nice to see and hear you at the same time.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Marj, My toes are cold just seeing you on that video! From a CA girl, I have to tell you the snow LOOKS so beautiful, but I could never stand the cold like that! Look how cute you are though, in your fleece headband!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow....what a storm! I usually like a bit of winter, but this year has been a doozy! My daughter, Jackie, lives in Columbus, Ohio and they got 12 inches and blizzard conditions Fri and Sat.....not that I wish it on others, but sure glad we didn't get that storm!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I love your pics and video. I bet you didn't have many customers at work.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Way too cold for me. Had sun, light winds and 73 degrees here in Northern California yesterday. Much more friendly! I admire anyone who can live in snow.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Marj,

All the time I was watching that I kept thinking "I hate winter" and then you said it. Thank God this winter hasn't been bad in New York but I still hate winter. I could feel it with you as you made your way home. How is it now?


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Marj--

What is the typical snow season in Quebec?

I admit to being a geography-dummy, but is there anywhere in Canada that doesn't get alot of snow?

It really is beautiful, as you pointed out...and I'm thinking that if everyone is snug and warm at home, then it could lend itself to comfy security (UNTIL cabin-fever sets in, right?).

Thanks for the video!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Marj,

Please forgive me - I was complaining on the way home from church today about the cold breeze and I was tired of winter. We are 63 degrees today.

Bless your heart - how long will that last?

I hope someone inside was waiting for you with a warm fire and hot cocoa!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Marj, I don't want quite that much snow for that long! Whoa! That's amazing!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

This year has the highest snowfall in many years. I do prefer this to ice storms though... by a mile! It was very cold coming home, though only because of the pelting snow. Without the wind, it would have been very pleasant! lol Typically, Montreal gets quite a bit of snow, but it's been 3 or 4 years since many major storms in a winter. This time, though... we've had more than our fair share.

California ? Oh yeah....... mmmmmmm........ 

Let's see, after that, throughout the evening, lights flickered and the winds howled. There was no room on the deck for the dogs to go out on, so we dug a small space out front and brought them on a leash. Sometimes, i stood behind my door, opened just a crack for the leashes and let them out on their own. lol It was COLD man. The boys were not impressed! 

This morning, we were buried. Van buried, deck and gates out back buried, above ground pool disappeared, and lamp posts out back also 'gone'. Here are pics of my brave oldest son, Alex (18 on Wed.!), trying to shovel some of it this morning. Later in the day, all 3 teens were out there and they managed to clear most of the short driveway and walkway from the front door. We live in a crescent and the plow didn't even show up until 30 mins. ago so no van, SUV, or car was leaving the crescent today! 

More pics........


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

and more taken during our walk this afternoon...... Sammy and Ricky had a blast in spite of the cold wind. I'll post some pics in the Fun in the Snow thread later on.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Do any of you Toronto Hav owners have pics of the storm or after-storm??


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

We got spared the snow, but we sure as heck didn't escape the rain. The first two pictures here are at the end of my street. The others are down the street from me. Mind you, there is usually NO water in these pictures.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Marj and Ivy 

:jaw::faint::jaw:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

The big problem here is that it is going to get down to about 18 degrees tonight which means that all this flooding is going to freeze. Should be a lovely morning.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Marj,

How much snow did you guys get anyhow?? We got about 25cm in Toronto.. I heard Ottawa got 50cm!?

Ryan


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Glad I wasn't driving in that Marj. For a Minnesota girl, I'm not a good winter driver.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Marj and Ivy :jaw: :jaw: :jaw:

Amanda, all the things we learn about you here on the forum...you eat Bailey's jerky while training Dora and whenever it's cold you pee on the steps like Belle!?! You must have been a cute doggie in your past life! ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, Ivy!!!! I guess not all winter storms involve snow! Yikes, that is going to be one huge mess when it all freezes over! 

Ryan, I think we ended up with 30cm, but with winds up to 70km/hr, there are dunes of snow everywhere! I also heard that Ottawa got 50cm. Yikes!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ivy- I hope it stays warm enough not to freeze. Gezz, Marj, maybe you need to post those really pretty fall pics so we remember why you live there.

Maryam- I crack myself up!!! I reread that and thought what was I thinking... but if my bathroom had all that snow, i would probably pee on that mat and get myself back indoors!

Amanda


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

The kiddies have (another) two hour delay this morning. I love winter, but I'm so ready for it to be over.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - that is a lot of snow!! And a lot of water. We too had the water issues - actually got stuck on the road on Saturday from a flood. What a mess!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Ivy--you now have lake front property. Wow!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG Ivy. Did all that water come from the river? I didn't know you guys got flooded like that upstate. We had a lot of wind damage, trees and power lines down, and some flooding.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marj! You WIN! I will stop bitching about SNOW... That was a doozy. And I am glad you Canadians got it and not us. I too loved seeing and hearing you on that clip.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaayyy!!! I win, I win, I win!!! :whoo:

Um...... what exactly do I win anyway??!! ound: :suspicious: 

Oh yeah!! I get to live in a pretty amazing part of the world, with tons of European charm, great food :hungry: , wine :tea: and people, near all my family and friends :grouphug:. But don't get me started on the politics, the language police or the HOT and MUGGY summers and COLD winters! :frusty: :Cry:

LOL Now do you see why we like to travel??? lane:

Yes, well, you all got to see in all my "splendor" ! HA !


----------

